# Leprechaun seeds Bourbon st. and Grave Digger



## powerplanter (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm hoping this works...


----------



## Locked (Aug 14, 2018)

Very nice. The people behind Leprechaun seeds are sweethearts.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 14, 2018)

My bad.  Those are just the Bourbon St.  I must of erased the Grave Digger.  The Bourbon St. was the most fruity smelling bud I've ever had.  I'm talking grown or smoke.  It smelled wonderful.  Nothing but fruit, all kinds.  From oranges to strawberry's to grapefruit.  When you break it up all of those smells come out.  The high was kinda uppy so good for daytime.  It wasn't the strongest I've had but still really good weed.  A good four hour high.  The pics. aren't the best but enjoy anyway.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 14, 2018)

They sure are Hammy.  They sent me those seeds a long time ago.  Must of been 2012, and they or at least the last ones I popped were still viable.  I think I had like 100% germination.  If any didn't pop it was only one, and that was most likely my fault.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Apr 4, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Very nice. The people behind Leprechaun seeds are sweethearts.


Hi Hammy I miss Colin & Sharon. There seeds were great, but the two of them were some of the nicest people ever!


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2019)

Gone2pot! said:


> Hi Hammy I miss Colin & Sharon. There seeds were great, but the two of them were some of the nicest people ever!



Me too  Good to see you again.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2019)

Rest in peace our great friend PP. You were such a nice man.  Stage 4 lung cancer that wasn't found early. I know your family misses you and so do we.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 27, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Rest in peace our great friend PP. You were such a nice man.  Stage 4 lung cancer that wasn't found early. I know your family misses you and so do we.


Rest in Peace, Power.


----------



## markom vendis (Jun 21, 2019)

WE HAVE HIGH GRADE HYBRID, SATIVA AND INDICA STRAINS.
High Grade Medical Marijuana Sativa and Indica strains, Hash, (RSO), BHO, HEMP OILS, THC OILS, Cannabis Oil and Edibles FOR SALE . These Strains helps people with the following:

*Insomnia,Cancer,HIV/AIDS,Anxiety Disorders,Major Depression,Back

Pain,Back Sprain,Bipolar Disorder(Nightmares),Cancer Chronic

Pain,Seizures,Diabetes,Epilepsy,Fibromyalgia,Glaucoma E.T.C if you are

interested do get back to us with your order. HYBRID, INDICA and SATIVA strains are available.

Shop now by placing your order on our website at: 
http://speedgreen-dispensary.com/

http://speedgreen-dispensary.com/

http://speedgreen-dispensary.com/


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jun 22, 2019)

markom vendis said:


> WE HAVE HIGH GRADE HYBRID, SATIVA AND INDICA STRAINS.
> High Grade Medical Marijuana Sativa and Indica strains, Hash, (RSO), BHO, HEMP OILS, THC OILS, Cannabis Oil and Edibles FOR SALE . These Strains helps people with the following:
> 
> *Insomnia,Cancer,HIV/AIDS,Anxiety Disorders,Major Depression,Back
> ...


I don't believe you're allowed to advertise businesses on this site.
We're all growers here and have no need for a retail advertisement as very few of us buy other people's products since we have no idea what goes into them.


----------

